# Advice please



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I would like to put a couple of yellow belly turtles into my tank with my Caiman ....

Can anybody see this being a problem ?

Jerry Cole did say that they had some turtles in with their Caiman.

Thanks all

Steve


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I am almost sure 99% your caimen will have them for a quick snack


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Really ? im not sure to be honest , as I said the guy I got them from said he had turtles in with them ....


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I've seen it done a lot.

as long as the size of the caiman never overtakes the size of the turt it'd probably survive.

It will, at least at first, and possibly forever harrass the turt though, and obviously you are simply rolling the dice constantly. If/when it does manage to catch a fleshy bit it's game over, and you've maimed a turt for no good reason.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Mason said:


> I've seen it done a lot.
> 
> as long as the size of the caiman never overtakes the size of the turt it'd probably survive.
> 
> It will, at least at first, and possibly forever harrass the turt though, and obviously you are simply rolling the dice constantly. If/when it does manage to catch a fleshy bit it's game over, and you've maimed a turt for no good reason.


Yea, I see what you are saying ...

Maybe I will leave it then ...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they turtles down there in with their caiman, there caimans are adult so much bigger than the turtles, and he said they have never had one caught


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> they turtles down there in with their caiman, there caimans are adult so much bigger than the turtles, and he said they have never had one caught


Yea, thats what I was going on .....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I did ask about it once, he said the caiman arnt usually quick enough to catch them, once it did, but didnt do any damage and let it go again.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

west miedland safari park have a alligator snapping turt in with a salty i think


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

So ........... do people think its a good idea or not ? LOL


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah WMSP have Snappers in with there American Gator....They aint got a salty


----------



## JusFTW (Feb 10, 2008)

Gotta be carefully. My Grandfather put a turtle in with his spec and the turtle bit off some of his toes. It was a red ear slider, Some turtles are known to bit any and everything. They were both babies at the time but in my opinion its a risk I would rather not take.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Why bother ? unless the enclosure is truly huge you will run the risk of the turtles maiming the caiman (rather than the other way around) plus you would put more pressure on any filtration system you will be operating,


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Turn your whole back garden into an enclosure. Then you'll have enough room maybe even for another croc! Then you could have a massive pond witht even an island in the middle for stuff to cme out and bask on! I'm saving up as we speak! (But realistically, I'd say you can do it!)


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Mujician said:


> Turn your whole back garden into an enclosure. Then you'll have enough room maybe even for another croc! Then you could have a massive pond witht even an island in the middle for stuff to cme out and bask on! I'm saving up as we speak! (But realistically, I'd say you can do it!)


how exactly would you secure such an enclosure?

I think you would really struggle to get it to DWA standard.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

We had terrapins in with dwarf caimans without any problems. The terrapins bred so we fished the babies out quick, but there's no telling if the caimans snaffled any.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Mason said:


> how exactly would you secure such an enclosure?
> 
> I think you would really struggle to get it to DWA standard.


and heating it, it would have to be an indoor, especially to get around the DWA


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

SiUK said:


> and heating it, it would have to be an indoor, especially to get around the DWA


#
Yep If i had the money - I'd build a zoo size indoor enclosure in my garden! We can but dream. Oh, and for heating, the wall would be insulated!, and I'd have big floodlights.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Right ............ The yellow bellied sliders have been in there since yesterday .... all seems ok for now ..... will keep you updated, but they dont seem to be bothering the croc, I have left the water level a bit lower so they cant get out onto his land area, but they have plenty of floating branches, bamboo and cork to get out on in the water area.

They are gonna eat me out of house and home , they have already munched quite a few locusts each.... The croc is still feeding fine and had a fluffy this morning.

Any more thoughts on this ?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Right ............ The yellow bellied sliders have been in there since yesterday .... all seems ok for now ..... will keep you updated, but they dont seem to be bothering the croc, I have left the water level a bit lower so they cant get out onto his land area, but they have plenty of floating branches, bamboo and cork to get out on in the water area.
> 
> They are gonna eat me out of house and home , they have already munched quite a few locusts each.... The croc is still feeding fine and had a fluffy this morning.
> 
> Any more thoughts on this ?


Mate I wanna see pics of this, if it works then i'll be adding them to my enclosure, they'll look the nuts in there.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Here you go ......*

Here you go ..........





































And a vid of it eating :

YouTube - my Dwarf Caiman feeding

Thanks

Steve


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

There are 2 sliders in there aswell ......... LOL


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Fangsy - what size tank is that you have them in? What are you gonna move them into when they're bigger? Was that the tank the vet had to come and check for your DWAL? Thanks, Ben


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, the tank is 6ft, a vet didnt have to come and check it out only the DWA officer came to have a look (Many Times!)

I am going to convert my garage when the Caiman gets too big for the tank.

Many thanks

Steve


----------

